# Plant Google die größte Wasserkühlung der Welt?



## GoZoU (10. September 2008)

*Plant Google die größte Wasserkühlung der Welt?*

Die Antwort auf diese Frage soll "Ja" lauten- zumindest wenn es nach den Kollegen von Golem.de geht. ​ 
Wie diese berichten, zieht Google sogar in Betracht ganze Computer-Infrastrukturen aufs das Wasser zu verlegen. So soll der Suchmaschinenkonzern beim US-Amerikanischem Patentamt einen Antrag für ein schwimmendes Rechenzentrum gestellt haben. Dieses soll den Strom aus erneuerbarer Energie gewinnen und gleichzeitig das Wasser zur Kühlung der Rechner nutzen.

Geht es nach Google, sollen sich die Computer auf modularen Einheiten, wie Containern, befinden. Diese sollen bereits an Land zusammengesetzt und anschließend zu den "Datenschiffen" transportiert werden können. Letztere sollen etwa 3 bis 7 Meilen, circa 5 bis 11 bzw. 5,5 bis 13 Kilometer (falls es sich um nautische Meilen handelt) vor der Küste in 50 bis 70 Meter tiefem Wasser ankern.

Der für den Betrieb benötigte Strom soll mittels eines Wellengenerators auf umweltschonende Weise aus dem Meer gewonnen werden. Googles Meinung nach, soll solch ein schwimmendes Rechenzentrum "_Rechenkapazität näher zum Nutzer" _bringen. Außerdem könne durch das neue System die Netzbelastung besser verteilt und auf lokale Netze begrenzt werden. Auch ein Einsatz in militärischen Operationen sei aufgrund der hohen Flexibilität nicht auszuschließen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Googles schwimmendes Rechenzentrum (Bild: Golem.de)​


----------



## DF_zwo (10. September 2008)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühung der Welt?*

Innovative Idee, aber was passiert wenn Stürme kommen?


----------



## GoZoU (10. September 2008)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühung der Welt?*

Gute Frage... Kommt drauf an wie stark die Stürme sind, denn Wellen braucht das Rechenzentrum. Vielleicht fährt es dann einfach weg, soll doch so flexibel sein . 

€: Da stellen sich mir gleich mal zwei Fragen:



Wie viel Strom müsste so ein Generator denn erzeugen bzw. was für Ausmaße müsste das haben? Irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Teil mit nem riesen Generator im Schlepptau noch so flexibel ist.
Könnte man sich mit der Auslagerung von Servern ect. auf das Meer dem Machtbereich eines Staates entziehen?
 
MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Lexx (10. September 2008)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühung der Welt?*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Könnte man sich mit der Auslagerung von Servern ect. auf das Meer dem Machtbereich eines Staates entziehen?



.. siehe "Sealand"

.. wollen die die Weltmeere weiter aufwärmen, damit noch mehr Fische sterben, das Wasser noch mehr versauert, das Eis noch schneller schmilzt, noch mehr arme Schildkröten sich in den veränderten Strömungen verlieren.. 

Vor Somalia wäre ein guter Platz, die brauchen sowas sicher ganz dringend..


----------



## Klutten (10. September 2008)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühung der Welt?*

Ab wann wird denn eine Festplatte seekrank und produziert Fehler? ^^


----------



## Lexx (10. September 2008)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühung der Welt?*

Originelle und gute Frage.. 

Vielleicht nehmens SSds oder entkoppeln die Plattenspeicher.. ?


----------



## moddingfreaX (10. September 2008)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühung der Welt?*

Der Hauptgrund des Neunen Google Servers auf hoher See ist wohl nur vordergründig! Wer weiß was Google plant und wer Google gut kennt, weiß, dass sie diese Station nur auf die offene See verlegt wird, damit Google nicht mehr in irgendeiner Weise von Staaten begrenzt werden kann.
Sie können vor dort aus ihren eigenen Regeln nachgehen, ohne in irgendeiner Weise durch Gesetze begrenzt zu werden!
Ich hoffe diese teuflisch gefährliche Planung wird in irgend einer Weise verboten sonst kann es bald heißen, Google regiert die Welt


----------



## killer89 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühung der Welt?*

Wenns aber auf offener See ist, wie dann ein Kabel da hin legen? 

Ach ja: Wasserküh*l*ung  da wurd ein l im Titel vergessen 

MfG


----------



## Mosed (10. September 2008)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühung der Welt?*

die ersten 200 Meilen eines Meeres gehören ja auch einem Staat, oder besser gesagt, liegt da das Hoheitsgebiet. Da kann man sich nicht dem Einfluß eines Staates entziehen.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Google das Rechenzentrum noch weiter draußen platzieren will.


----------



## riedochs (10. September 2008)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühung der Welt?*

Wenn man das ganze unter dem Gesichtspunkt der Datensammelwut von Google sicht wird man schon nachdenklich.


----------



## moddingfreaX (10. September 2008)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühung der Welt?*



killer89 schrieb:


> Wenns aber auf offener See ist, wie dann ein Kabel da hin legen?



Zitat von Silicon.de: "Der Suchmaschinenanbieter beteiligte sich schon Anfang des Jahres als Kabelbetreiber an dem neuen Unterseekabel 'Unity' im Pazifischen Ozean."


----------



## der8auer (11. September 2008)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühlung der Welt?*

Hört sich irgendwie lustig an aber ich kann mir das nicht richtig vorstellen. Was dafür alleine an Wartungskosten anfallen würden  Würde mir das an googles Stelle gut überlegen


----------



## DerSitzRiese (11. September 2008)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühlung der Welt?*

Erwärmt das auf lange Sicht nicht das Wasser wenn man es übertreibt?


----------



## Overlocked (11. September 2008)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühlung der Welt?*

Ich glaube, das ist schon sehr extrem Wenn sie vielleicht hunderte von diesen Framen aufbauen und dabei dann Pentium 4 ala Netburst verwenden, dann denke ich ja.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (11. September 2008)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühlung der Welt?*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Erwärmt das auf lange Sicht nicht das Wasser wenn man es übertreibt?


Ach was, da erwärmt sich rein gar nichts. Das bischen warme Wasser was da wieder ins Meer abgeführt wird kühlt sich sehr schnell ab.
Selbst durch die tausenden Unterwasservulkane und heiße Quellen auf dem Meeresboden wird das Wasser der Weltmeere nicht aufgeheizt.


----------



## Lexx (11. September 2008)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühlung der Welt?*

.. papperlapap.. das bisschen CO2 was MEIN Auto in die Luft blässt, das bläst eh der Wind weg.. das trägt nichts bei zur Luftverpestung..


----------



## SpaM_BoT (11. September 2008)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühlung der Welt?*



Lexx schrieb:


> .. papperlapap.. das bisschen CO2 was MEIN Auto in die Luft blässt, das bläst eh der Wind weg.. das trägt nichts bei zur Luftverpestung..


Was hat das nun mit dem Thema zu tun?


----------



## k-b (11. September 2008)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühlung der Welt?*

Finde ich durchaus innovativ!
Ich denke, dass man die Wartungskosten schnell wieder drin hat wenn man nichts für den Strom bezahlt


----------



## Mosed (11. September 2008)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühlung der Welt?*



Lexx schrieb:


> .. papperlapap.. das bisschen CO2 was MEIN Auto in die Luft blässt, das bläst eh der Wind weg.. das trägt nichts bei zur Luftverpestung..



tut es auch nicht, denn CO2 verpestet die Luft nicht... 

CO2 ist kein Schadstoff, sondern (angeblich) ein Treibhausgas.


Zu deiner Intention: Es gibt aber Millionen Autos, da addiert sich das. Es wird aber nur ein paar Rechenzentren geben, da ist die Summe irrelevant.


----------



## push@max (11. September 2008)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühlung der Welt?*

Ich halte es für eine gute Idee...dadurch kann extrem viel Energie gespart werden und Milliarden Tonnen Wasser werden sich nicht so schnell erwärmen, wenn paar Penryn Prozessoren gekühlt werden 

Wenn es realisierbar ist, bin ich dafür...wir nutzen bereits Sonnen und Wind-Energie, das wäre der nächste Schritt.


----------



## k-b (11. September 2008)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühlung der Welt?*

Wir nutzen auch Wasserenergie..


----------



## push@max (11. September 2008)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühlung der Welt?*



k-b schrieb:


> Wir nutzen auch Wasserenergie..



Ja, Du hast Recht , in diesem Außmass haben wurde es in der PC-Welt noch nicht eingesetzt.

Aber man muss sich mal vorstellen, wie viel Energie dadurch gespart werden kann...wenn ich so an die ganzen Serverräume denke, wo 24h, 365Tage eine riesige Klimaanlage läuft...


----------



## k-b (12. September 2008)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühlung der Welt?*

Sonnen und Wind-Energie wurde aber in der PC-Welt auch noch nicht so eingesetzt, von daher verstehe ich dein Statement deswegen immer noch net..


----------



## riedochs (12. September 2008)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühlung der Welt?*

[sinnlos]Wenn wir alle jeden Tag ne Dose Bohnen essen können wir noch ausreichend "Biogas" erzeugen.  [/sinnlos]


----------



## DerSitzRiese (13. September 2008)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühlung der Welt?*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Was hat das nun mit dem Thema zu tun?



das nennt man Sarkasmus

Und Lexx hat damit vollkommen recht.

Und kommt mir nicht mit Unterwasservulkanen, diese gehören zum Gesamtsystem Erde, dass sich ohne uns im Gleichgewicht befände.

Die Temperaturverteilung in den Meeren und Ozeanen ist extrem fragil, ollte es aus dem Gleichgewicht gebracht werden kann dies üble folgen haben.


----------



## CrashStyle (13. September 2008)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühlung der Welt?*

Wasserenergie ist was feines hab sie auch! Bin mal gespannt ob Google das hinbekommen!


----------



## k-b (13. September 2008)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühlung der Welt?*

Meinst du Wasserenergie oder Wasserkühlung? 

Wirst sicher nicht in einem Wasserkraftwerk deinen PC betreiben


----------



## CrashStyle (13. September 2008)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühlung der Welt?*



k-b schrieb:


> Meinst du Wasserenergie oder Wasserkühlung?
> 
> Wirst sicher nicht in einem Wasserkraftwerk deinen PC betreiben



Nein kein Wasserkraftwerk! Ja Wasserkühlung.


----------



## Invain (13. September 2008)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühlung der Welt?*

Danke @SitzRiese, ich finde es faszinierend wie viele Leute unempfänglich für Ironie/Sarkasmus sind. 

Und Lexx hat es ziemlich passend formuliert. Wenn wir dabei sind die Landmasse dann endlich völlig zu verwüsten, sollten wir uns umschauen wie wir dem Meer nach Überfischung und Ölpesten noch effizienter schaden könnten.
1-2K Temperaturunterschied im Meer sind nicht von heut auf morgen zu erreichen, aber wenn erst mal Meeresströmungen wie der Golfstrom versiegen bau ich mir schon mal weitere Grafikkarten und überdimensionierte Stromfresser in meinen PC damit ich von der erzeugten Wärme die anstehende Eiszeit überstehen kann.


----------



## AMDSpider (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühlung der Welt?*

Ich ahne schon, was Google damit bezwecken will: 
Die wollen mit ihrer Sammelwut das Monopol über die Werbewirtschaft und Product Placement Werbung haben, und ein Monopol ist nie gut, weil es willkürliche Preistreiberei ganz nach eigenem Ermessen ermöglicht, man denke dabei nur an die Dieselpreise oder an Micro$oft.

Weil dass die eine Serverfarm in den Ozean rausbauen, hat sicher keine selbstlosen Naturschutzgründe (im Grunde genommen sch****t jeder Konzern auf Naturschutz und Mitarbeiter), sondern dient nur dem Zweck, sich keinen bestimmten staatlichen Gesetzen unterwerfen zu müssen, was Datenschutz und Ähnliches anbelangt.


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühung der Welt?*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Gute Frage... Kommt drauf an wie stark die Stürme sind, denn Wellen braucht das Rechenzentrum. Vielleicht fährt es dann einfach weg, soll doch so flexibel sein .
> 
> €: Da stellen sich mir gleich mal zwei Fragen:
> 
> ...





zu 2.) wohl kaum wenns so nah an der küste liegen soll... wobei kommt halt aufs land an wo das schiff dann vor anker geht. und dabei wäre das schiff dann dank eigener stromversorgung sehr unabhängig
http://www.brandlmotor.de/download/Nutzung_der_Meereswellenkraft.pdf


```
Vergleich mit anderen Energiearten
Energieerzeugungskosten
Cent/kWh Euro/Monat
• Meereswellenstrom 3 486
• Erdöl-Wärmeenergie (60 $/Barrel) 3 486
• Wasserkraftstrom 3,5 567
• Kohlekraftwerk 3,5 567
• Atomstrom ohne Versicherung 3,5 567
• Windkraftstrom 8 1.296
• Kernfusionsstrom 10 1.620
• Erdwärmestrom 12 1.943
• Solarstrom (Photovoltaik) 50 8.098
```


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühlung der Welt?*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Erwärmt das auf lange Sicht nicht das Wasser wenn man es übertreibt?





LOL ich glaub da schaden die treibhausgase doch deutlich mehr. ich glaub bei der menge wasser die so in den weltmeeren vorhanden ist braucht man erst garnicht ausrechnen wieviel server man bräuchte um die wassertemperatur zu steigern...

aber wenn das schiff bei alaska vor anker geht sollte sich das overclocking potential aufgrund der geringen wassertemperatur enorm steigern lassen 


vor allem gibts in der beringsee reichlich wellen


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühung der Welt?*



moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Der Hauptgrund des Neunen Google Servers auf hoher See ist wohl nur vordergründig! Wer weiß was Google plant und wer Google gut kennt, weiß, dass sie diese Station nur auf die offene See verlegt wird, damit Google nicht mehr in irgendeiner Weise von Staaten begrenzt werden kann.
> Sie können vor dort aus ihren eigenen Regeln nachgehen, ohne in irgendeiner Weise durch Gesetze begrenzt zu werden!
> Ich hoffe diese teuflisch gefährliche Planung wird in irgend einer Weise verboten sonst kann es bald heißen, Google regiert die Welt





ich glaube dazu müsste der firmen hauptsitz ebenfalls aufs wasser ziehen ???


----------



## hafi020493 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühung der Welt?*

lt Wikipedia ist das Küstengebiet 12Meilen weg von der Küste und in weiteren 12 Meilen darf der Staat Zoll und Polizeikontrollen durchführen.
Das heißt wenn Google die Server 13 Meilen weg plaziert können sie tun und lassen was sie wollen!!!


----------



## SpaM_BoT (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühung der Welt?*



hafi020493 schrieb:


> Das heißt wenn Google die Server 13 Meilen weg plaziert können sie tun und lassen was sie wollen!!!


Können schon..., nur ungestraft würde das nicht bleiben.
Da sie immer in dem Land Haftbar gemacht werden können in dem sie ihr Hauptsitz haben.


----------



## hafi020493 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühung der Welt?*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Können schon..., nur ungestraft würde das nicht bleiben.
> Da sie immer in dem Land Haftbar gemacht werden können in dem sie ihr Hauptsitz haben.



lol ich check gar nix mehr 
aber wurscht die machen sowieso was sie wollen...


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühlung der Welt?*



> Seegrenze
> 
> Zur See hin ist die Gebietshoheit stufenweise eingeschränkt. Geschichtliche Entwicklungen haben bisher zu immer neuen Definitionen der im Seegebiet befindlichen Grenzen bzw. der Hoheitsgewässer geführt (zuletzt 1982). Die Gewässer zwischen der Basislinie bis maximal 12 Seemeilen (etwa 22 km) ins Meer hinaus stellen die Küstengewässer dar (vgl. Art. 3 SRÜ), welche auch zum Staatsgebiet gehören. *Die folgende Anschlusszone ist die um weitere 12 Seemeilen erweiterte Zone, innerhalb derer der Staat berechtigt ist, Kontrollen durch Polizei und Zoll durchzuführen und innerhalb der 12-Meilen-Zone begangene Straftaten zu verfolgen.* Danach folgt die Wirtschaftszone von insgesamt 200 Seemeilen als eigene Ausschließliche Wirtschaftszone (AWZ) (vgl. Art. 55 bis 75 SRÜ). Weitere Regeln gibt es für den Bereich des Kontinentalsockels. Für Staaten, die aus Archipelen bestehen, gibt es eine besondere Regelung hinsichtlich der Archipelgewässer.



Ich würd sagen knapp 45 km  Da die Polizei dort noch handeln darf würd ich sagen das z.B. bis 50km hinter der küste von deutschland dessen gesetze gelten :>


----------



## BeerIsGood (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühlung der Welt?*

Was wenn das System geklaut wird?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühlung der Welt?*



BeerIsGood schrieb:


> Was wenn das System geklaut wird?


Da passiert genau das gleiche wie bei anderen Dingen... die Weltpolizei USA meldet sich zu Wort
Ne Quatsch. 
Was würde wohl geschehen. Eventuell das übliche Prozedere - Erpressung der Firma - Lösegeldforderung etc...


----------



## xXenermaXx (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühung der Welt?*



DF_zwo schrieb:


> Innovative Idee, aber was passiert wenn Stürme kommen?



Da wäre es doch sinnvoller die dinger unter wasser zu bauen ... da können dann die wellen noch so stark sein unter wasser bewegt sich dann kaum noch was denk ich ... ist die wartung eben etwas aufwändiger


----------



## unterseebotski (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühung der Welt?*



Elementardrache schrieb:


> die ersten 200 Meilen eines Meeres gehören ja auch einem Staat, oder besser gesagt, liegt da das Hoheitsgebiet. Da kann man sich nicht dem Einfluß eines Staates entziehen.
> 
> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Google das Rechenzentrum noch weiter draußen platzieren will.


Ich denke es ist noch viel einfacher: auf einem Schiff gelten die jeweiligen Gesetze des Landes, unter welcher Flagge das Schiff zugelassen ist.
Google könnte sich also ein Land aussuchen, das sehr lockere Datenschutzgesetze hat, das Schiff dort zulassen und dann kräftig Daten sammeln und was weiß ich damit machen.
Soweit ich weiß gelten diese Gesetze auch innerhalb der 200-Meilen-Zone, innerhalb der 13-Meilen Zone gelten dann wieder die Gesetze des Landes, in dessen 13-Meilen Zone man ist.  

Ich denke, ich werde mir doch langsam eine Alternative zu Google suchen. 
Gibts denn noch ne andere gute Suchmaschine?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühlung der Welt?*

Glaubt ihr wirklich..., Google will an eure Daten ran um sie danach zu mißbrauchen?
Es würde doch nie wieder auch nur einer Google benutzen sobald es bekannt wird das sie Daten mißbrauchen.
Das ist doch sicherlich nicht das was Google mit diesem Projekt erreichen möchte.


----------



## Lucky.Smile (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühlung der Welt?*

Hm, dass ganze hört sich ja recht spektakulär an, sieht für mich aber eher wie träumerei aus 

Mal im Ernst, schwimmende Rechenzentren?


----------



## AMD64X2-User (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühlung der Welt?*

Ich glaub ich leg mir nen Teich an und versenke dort meinen Rechner!!!


----------



## msix38 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühlung der Welt?*

Und was passiert, wenn das ganze Teil untergeht?


----------



## AMD64X2-User (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühlung der Welt?*

Ja ne dann schon so das die Hardware geschützt is!


----------



## msix38 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühlung der Welt?*

Ahja quasi wasserfest machen^^


----------



## AMD64X2-User (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühlung der Welt?*

genau und dann so dass die komponenten gut gekühlt werden! Extreme OC auf ne andere art kann man dann machen!


----------



## unterseebotski (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühlung der Welt?*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr wirklich..., Google will an eure Daten ran um sie danach zu mißbrauchen?
> Es würde doch nie wieder auch nur einer Google benutzen sobald es bekannt wird das sie Daten mißbrauchen.
> Das ist doch sicherlich nicht das was Google mit diesem Projekt erreichen möchte.


Vielleicht nicht, aber *sie* verdienen Milliarden mit Daten, die *sie* sammeln während *ich* surfe, aber ich bekomme keinen cent davon. Im Gegenteil, ich muss für meinen Internetanschluss auch noch Geld bezahlen.
Und das unterstütze ich nicht mehr...


----------



## strider11f (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühlung der Welt?*

Da bekommt der Begiff "Datenpiraterie" doch gleich ´ne neue Bedeutung.


----------



## sinthor4s (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühlung der Welt?*

ihr wisst doch die welt is eine google....
ne mal im ernst die können doch ruhig mit ihren 
cluster kähnen vor der küste rumschippern
soviel wie sie wollen ...

mir stellt sich eher die frage wie die die daten an land bekommen 
weil eine lange glasfaser leitung die ma eben ein paar meilen 
durch meer hängt stell ich mir problematisch vor....
außerdem wär das schiff dann net mehr besonders mobil

und eine alternative zu google? ka so gibts überhaupt?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühlung der Welt?*



unterseebotski schrieb:


> ...aber *sie* verdienen Milliarden mit Daten, die *sie* sammeln während *ich* surfe,


Google verdient doch kein Geld mit deinen Daten.
Google verdient zb. Geld mit Werbung oder Software wie Google Earth Pro


----------



## Brzeczek (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühlung der Welt?*

Möchte mal wissen was die gegen andere Schiffe machen ? Es könnte ja sein das die Titanic 2 den Server Park ramt und sinkt


----------



## SpaM_BoT (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühlung der Welt?*



Brzeczek schrieb:


> Möchte mal wissen was die gegen andere Schiffe machen ? Es könnte ja sein das die Titanic 2 den Server Park ramt und sinkt


Wie kommt man nur immer wieder auf solch Fragen

Ich glaub kaum das Google diese "Datenschiffe" genau in die Schifffahrtslinien der Öltanker und Kreuzfahrtsschiffe positioniert.


----------



## BTMsPlay (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühlung der Welt?*

Na so wie ich Googel die letzten Jahre erlebt habe werden die einen Fluss durch ihr Rechenzentrum umleiten danach werden alle Suchanfragen nach dem Amazonas als Antwort haben UNSERE KÜHLUNG!


----------



## Brzeczek (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühlung der Welt?*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Wie kommt man nur immer wieder auf solch Fragen
> 
> Ich glaub kaum das Google diese "Datenschiffe" genau in die Schifffahrtslinien der Öltanker und Kreuzfahrtsschiffe positioniert.




Wer weis, vielleicht ist das eine neuer Plan von Google um so die Welt Herrschaft zu gelangen  

Die verteilen überall auf dem Meer hoch Moderne Minen (Server Park) damit die Schiffe gegen fahren und sinke, so wird die Welt wirtschaft zerstört


----------



## amox (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühlung der Welt?*

Warum betrachten alle das Projekt von google unter dem Gesichtspunkt "Die wollen nur sich dem Gesetz entziehen, damit sie Daten sammeln können." Das is mehr als lächerlich. 

Schaut euch lieber an was google täglich an Stromkosten bezahlen muss für bestehende Serverparks und ein bedeutender Teil des Stromverbrauchs geht hauptsächlich nur für Kühlung drauf. 
Wenn man nun die Kühlung kostenlos bekommen kann, dann spart man damit wohl bedeutend mehr Geld ein, als dass man verdienen würde durch irgendwelchen Datenverkauf. Google gibt nicht umsonst jährlich bedeutend mehr Geld für Energieprojekte aus als andere IT Unternehmen.

Klar bleibt die Frage offen, inwieweit das umweltverträglich ist. Aber sollte man sich dann nicht auch um die ganzen anderen Kraftwerke sorgen machen, die in den Kühltürmen auch Wasser zum Kühlen benutzen ?? Dort findet auch ein Eingriff in die Natur statt, aber dort ist es ok ?? 

Gruß


----------



## Brzeczek (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühlung der Welt?*

Also ich finde die Idee gut. Ok vielleicht werden noch mehr Walle durch die Server Parks irritiert die dann Stranden oder Schiffe Ramen, aber was sollst entweder Stranden sie oder werden von den Japaner gefressen die es ja zur Wissenschaftlichen zwecken machen


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühlung der Welt?*

Wasserkühlung mit salzwasser. na das kann was werden.
salz greift die dichtungen an.
wellenstromgenerator wird dort bestimmt eingesetzt.
ausserdem kann das bischen die meere nicht aufheizen


----------



## Amnesie (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühlung der Welt?*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Wasserkühlung mit salzwasser. na das kann was werden.
> salz greift die dichtungen an.
> wellenstromgenerator wird dort bestimmt eingesetzt.
> ausserdem kann das bischen die meere nicht aufheizen



Ich würde mal sagen die würden keinen Antrag stellen,wenn die das nicht klug durchdacht hätten,oder denkst du da hat einer die Idee,Server ins Meer zu packen und nach 10 min schicken se ihren Praktikanten mit dem Antrag zum Amt los ?

Siehe auch:


> Der erst kürzlich veröffentlichte Patentantrag wurde bereits am 26. Februar 2007 eingereicht.


Wenn se das also in dieser Woche erst bekannt gegeben haben,denke ich dass sie in der Zeit mehr gemacht haben,als nur Kaffee zu trinken 

PS :  unter http://appft1.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=HITOFF&d=PG01&p=1&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsrchnum.html&r=1&f=G&l=50&s1=%2220080209234%22.PGNR.&OS=DN/20080209234&RS=DN/20080209234 ist der Patentantrag,bei dem auch eine Anleitung dabei ist,wie die sich das gedacht haben).


----------



## Blinded (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühlung der Welt?*

das macht dann natürlich auch den hardware wechsel ernorm einfach


----------



## CiSaR (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühung der Welt?*



xXenermaXx schrieb:


> Da wäre es doch sinnvoller die dinger unter wasser zu bauen ... da können dann die wellen noch so stark sein unter wasser bewegt sich dann kaum noch was denk ich ... ist die wartung eben etwas aufwändiger



Dann wird Rapture ja vielleicht doch Wirklichkeit


----------



## Docbrown (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Plant Google die größte Wasserkühlung der Welt?*

Ihr denkt nicht weit genug!!!! 

Google fängt mit einem solcher Dinger an dann nen zweiten, nen dritten, usw. Irgendwann haben die ne eigene künstliche Insel (Google I-Land (ja bis dahin haben die Apple gekauft XD)) Dort können die dann ihre eigenen Gesetze machen und schon können die machen was sie wollen. Dann Google City,Google Land,usw. :p 

Ja ne is klar. Back 2 Reality.

Ich warte mal ab bis das erste auf dem Meer ist und ob es dann auch effizient läuft wobei ich schon Greenpeace sehe die dann sagen "Stopt die Daten!" oder so. 

Sollen die mal lieber erstmal auf Wind und Sonnenenergie setzen und deren Effizienz und Entwicklung unterstützen dann haben wir alle mehr davon.


----------

